

How long will it take before the right eye moves independently of the left? - plg
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2013/09/01/magazine/01computers1/mag-01Computers-t_CA0-articleLarge.jpg

======
bediger4000
I like the title ("How long..."). It reads almost like the punchline from a
Christian New Testament parable.

------
a3voices
Never for most people, because it's a medical problem.

